# Heated Seat Kits: Our best sale EVER (10%+free ship) @ PFYC-PartsForYourCar



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

*Our BEST deal on heated seats ever: 10% off PLUS FREE SHIPPING @ PFYC - PartsForYourCar!*

Use promo code *HEATMYBUM* from now until Nov. 20, 2012 to get 10% off AND free shipping (in the lower 48 states) on these high quality, made-in-the-USA heated seat kits. Click the image below the description to go straight to the ordering page.

Our seat heaters will warm your seats quickly and safely! After starting your vehicle on a cold winter morning, simply switch on your seat heater and feel the warmth radiate through the seat. When the seat heats to the selected temperature, the two- and three-temperature heaters will maintain that temperature for one hour. The gradual warming effect of the heaters should be felt within 1 to 3 minutes. The heat will continue to increase for 10 to 15 minutes depending on the temperature setting chosen. *Save money by ordering a dual seat kit. You'll notice the price for a dual seat kit is substantially less than ordering two single seat kits. NOTE: Dual seat kits are available only in two- or three-temperature kits and not with our one-temperature kit.*

Two- and Three-Temperature seat heaters come with a digital temperature control featuring precise temperature regulation and timed shut off for safety. Seat heaters provide soothing warmth and therapeutic benefits. They are the luxury option that makes driving more enjoyable.

*FEATURES*

Heats up in seconds
Precise temperature control
Low power consumption
Built for durability and tested for safety
Backed by a manufacturer's 3 year/36,000 miles limited warranty
One, two or three temperature settings (select your kit below)

The comfort and pleasure of heated seats are available in three products levels for most vehicles, and can easily be installed by your dealer or qualified shop. Seat heaters quickly provide comforting warmth to the body through the seat's cushion and back long before the vehicle's heater has a chance to heat the interior.

*AVAILABLE KITS*

*ONE-TEMPERATURE*









On-Off Temperature Control
One Temperature Setting
Thermostat Controlled Heating
Extremely simple - easier than ever - to install
Affordable Low Price Kit

*TWO-TEMPERATURE*









High-Low Temperature Control
Two Temperature Settings
Digital Electronic Controller
One-Hour Safety Shut-Off
Compatible with Remote Start

*THREE-TEMPERATURE*









High-Med-Low Temperature Control
Three Temperature Settings
LED Brightness changes according to temperature setting
Digital Electronic Controller
One-Hour Safety Shut-Off

*Three TEMP WITH MASSAGE OPTION*








Similar features to Three-Temp Kit features above with the following additional massaging features:

Four Different Massage Settings: (1) Low Intensity for Lower Back, (2) High Intensity for Upper Back, (3) Low Intensity for Lower and Upper Back, (4) High Intensity for Lower and Upper Back
Three Different Modes of Operation: (1) Massage and Heat, (2) Massage Only (Great for Summertime), (3) Heat Only


*ALL COMPLETE KITS INCLUDE*

Cushion and back heating elements
Power Harness (12')
Switch Harness (5') with flagged terminals
Round Lighted Switch
Complete Hardware Pack


Click below to purchase:

----------------

*Custom Fit Heated Seat and Massage Kits at PFYC - PartsForYourCar*





----------------



----------------

To see a full line-up of our new 2004-2006 Pontiac GTO products, please click here.
To see a full line-up of our current GTO sales and specials, please click here.


----------

